# DWAN Laptop Question



## catalyst (27 Jun 2010)

Question from the un-dwan initaited, 

I was given a DWAN laptop for use while on TD. The laptop is from Esq and I am at 19 Wing...............can I plug it into a 19 wing dwan port and will it work?  or will I just have to rely on hopefully getting internet installed in my barrack block and using DVPNI?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2010)

It may depend on how the computer was imaged, and how long ago.  Did you logon before leaving the Island?

You will not be able to logon to the internet in the shack with this laptop.  It can only logon to the intranet.

Were you issued a PKI Card and instructions on how to use it with this laptop?


----------



## catalyst (27 Jun 2010)

Yup - logged on, did everything, got shown how to use the PKI card and the DVPNI on shaw but before we did the DVPNI login it was plugged into the DWAN port and worked.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2010)

You are probably good to go.  You can always give it a try now before going.


----------



## Occam (27 Jun 2010)

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> Question from the un-dwan initaited,
> 
> I was given a DWAN laptop for use while on TD. The laptop is from Esq and I am at 19 Wing...............can I plug it into a 19 wing dwan port and will it work?  or will I just have to rely on hopefully getting internet installed in my barrack block and using DVPNI?



If the network administrators are doing their job correctly, any unused DWAN drops should be disconnected at the network switch, or have the network switch port shut down.  That said, a quick call to the 19 Wing Help Desk with asset number of the laptop you have, along with the desired port that you want to use to connect to the DWAN will probably get you hooked up.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> It may depend on how the computer was imaged, and how long ago.  Did you logon before leaving the Island?
> 
> You will not be able to logon to the internet in the shack with this laptop.  It can only logon to the intranet.
> 
> Were you issued a PKI Card and instructions on how to use it with this laptop?



The yellow part isn't true, George.  A DWAN laptop can connect to the DWAN via the Internet using software (installed on all DWAN computers) called DVPNI, which requires a PKI card and some setup prior to the member being deployed, ie. the user has to logon using PKI/Entrust at least once on the DWAN prior to making a connection attempt using DVPNI.


----------



## catalyst (27 Jun 2010)

Good to know - I'll call wing TIS tommrow when I clear into the gliding school........I tried plugging it into a dwan port that was 'active' but it still didn't work


----------



## Occam (27 Jun 2010)

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> Good to know - I'll call wing TIS tommrow when I clear into the gliding school........I tried plugging it into a dwan port that was 'active' but it still didn't work



If the computer name (ESQ-XXX-L123456) isn't registered under the 19 Wing Active Directory OU, then it won't be allowed to connect to the domain.  The Help Desk will fix you up.


----------

